# cannot upgrade `avahi-app`



## sw2wolf (Mar 31, 2011)

```
>sudo portaudit -a
Affected package: avahi-app-0.6.28
Type of problem: avahi -- denial of service.
Reference: http://portaudit.FreeBSD.org/8b986a05-4dbe-11e0-8b9a-02e0184b8d35.html

1 problem(s) in your installed packages found.

You are advised to update or deinstall the affected package(s) immediately.

>>sudo portupgrade -R avahi-app
......
CC     libavahi_gobject_la-ga-client-enumtypes.lo
CC     libavahi_gobject_la-ga-entry-group-enumtypes.lo
CC     libavahi_gobject_la-ga-enums-enumtypes.lo
CCLD   libavahi-gobject.la
  GISCAN Avahi-0.6.gir
/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner: not found
gmake[3]: *** [Avahi-0.6.gir] é”™è¯¯ 127
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/media/G/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.29/avahi-gobject'
gmake[2]: *** [all] é”™è¯¯ 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/media/G/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.29/avahi-gobject'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] é”™è¯¯ 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/media/G/usr/ports/net/avahi-app/work/avahi-0.6.29'
gmake: *** [all] é”™è¯¯ 2
*** Error code 1

Stop in /media/G/usr/ports/net/avahi-app.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portupgrade20110331-52818-1vzhiel-0 env UPGRADE_TOOL=portupgrade UPGRADE_PORT=avahi-
app-0.6.28 UPGRADE_PORT_VER=0.6.28 make
** Fix the problem and try again.
......
```


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 31, 2011)

g-ir-scanner is from devel/gobject-introspection.  If you haven't updated ports in a long time, there are some entries in /usr/ports/UPDATING that may apply.


----------



## sw2wolf (Apr 1, 2011)

```
>whereis g-ir-scanner
g-ir-scanner: /usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner /usr/local/man/man1/g-ir-scanner.1.gz

>pkg_info -W g-ir-scanner
/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner was installed by package gobject-introspection-0.9.12_1
```

Why did it report 
	
	



```
/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner: not found
```
?


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't know, it doesn't happen here.  This suggests deinstalling/reinstalling worked.  I'd try
`# cd /usr/ports/net/avahi-app && make deinstall && make clean && make install clean`


----------



## sw2wolf (Apr 1, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> Don't know, it doesn't happen here.  This suggests deinstalling/reinstalling worked.  I'd try
> `# cd /usr/ports/net/avahi-app && make deinstall && make clean && make install clean`


It still does not work!


----------



## kpa (Apr 1, 2011)

Have you upgraded python to version 2.7 from 2.6? If you have you'll have to rebuild devel/gobject-introspection and everything else that was depending on python 2.6.


----------



## sw2wolf (Apr 6, 2011)

Yes, I upgraded python to version 2.7 .

thanks!


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 6, 2011)

`% less -p20110304 /usr/ports/UPDATING`

Pay special attention to the last part of that entry.


----------



## sw2wolf (Apr 6, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> `% less -p20110304 /usr/ports/UPDATING`
> 
> Pay special attention to the last part of that entry.


You are right! I have not done *make upgrade-site-packages*!

thanks!


----------

